# Seriously, Folks - About Halloween



## Carolyn (Oct 25, 2005)

Please do be careful and safe-proof your rabbits if they are outside.

Halloween _is_ coming, and unfortunately not all "tricks or treats" are nice.


-Carolyn


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 26, 2005)

Excellent reminder Carolyn! Thanks...(We don't leave the house and property unattended that entireday. Can't take any chances.)

:zoro:


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for posting this Carolyn. I'vebeen thinking about all the animals that are outside a lot thismonth. When I managed a store, we always had really strictselling guidelines at this time of year.

I just wanted to reiterate to watch out for all animals.Bring any indoors that you can. That way, everyone can have asafe holiday.

Happy Halloween!!



Jen and The Critter Crew


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 26, 2005)

Totally agree, Carolyn. Unfortunately, in theUK, we have Guy Fawkes (or Bonfire Night) just after on November 5th,when fireworks are let off. This seems to go on for weeks now, andevery year there are horror stories about what some 'people' do toanimals involving fireworks.

Please make sure all your animals are safe and sound!

Jan


----------



## samandshawn (Oct 26, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Totally agree, Carolyn. Unfortunately, in the UK, we haveGuy Fawkes (or Bonfire Night) just after on November 5th, whenfireworks are let off. This seems to go on for weeks now, and everyyear there are horror stories about what some 'people' do to animalsinvolving fireworks.
> 
> Please make sure all your animals are safe and sound!
> 
> Jan


Someone was letting them off here last night, the bunnys didnt seem to notice, but i had a house full or scared puppys


----------



##  (Oct 26, 2005)

Excellent reminder Carolyn , 

Want to remind everyone tobesure ALL Cages are securedand locked down , checkfor torn wires , or Loose boards , I dontthink I have to remind Anyone to know wheretheir Neigbors are at any given point .As I said I will be in theMidst of My Rabbits Computer and all .


----------



## ariel (Oct 28, 2005)

This all sounds scary to me!!!

We don't do Halloween here (ok well some people do) There seem to bemore people getting involved and with all due respect I don't know whypeople here do it, it's a custom and time for Americans not Aussies.

Anyway that said , there are some people who enjoy it and that's great.Each to their own, but the whole lock up your animals thing scares me.

Heaven help anyone that tried hurting any of our indoor or outdoor babies!!!


----------



## Kricket (Oct 28, 2005)

Our Humane Society here will NOT adopt black cats in October. In November they ARE available for adoption.

Usually I walk my puppy twice a day, early in the AM and again at about10pm. Do you think it will be unsafe to walk on Monday nightfor us? :?


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm very worried about bonfire night too. Someof the stories you hear makes you want to hunt down the people that dosuch things and then you want to scream and cry too. Its one of thethings that makes me get the most angry .

What does everyone in UK do for their buns on bonfire night? Justwondering about outdoor rabbits really. I always have brought them in.I can imagine it will be very frightening for them to be left outside.Have any of you left them out and how have they reacted?

I hate this time of year for my animals, it always worries me.

Vickie


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 29, 2005)

Last year, Pernod and Perry sat outside on thedecking and watched the fireworks:disgust:. However. most of them werein the distance. This year we have different neighbours, with an 11year old boy, so I don't think they will be going out - better safethan sorry!

Jan


----------



## pamnock (Oct 30, 2005)

This is also no joke -- Matthew and I were sitting on the couch, when he said, "I think I see a bat!".

Yep -- there's a big bat in the house. It flew into thebathroom, so I shut the door and locked it in there until hubby getshome LOL

Pam


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 30, 2005)

We're going to the Mall for trick or treating this year.  


Nice safe environment
Candy at each store
Games for them to play
Warm and Dry so my daughter will be comfy in her black cat costume
Brightly lit
I'm thinking it's a winner all around!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 30, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> we have Guy Fawkes (or Bonfire Night) , whenfireworks are let off. This seems to go on for weeks now


When we have fireworks, it's only for one night.Not too many people have their own, as you need permits here.

Be safe and leave your outside lights on.

Rainbows!


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 31, 2005)

*pamnock wrote:*


> This is also no joke -- Matthew and I were sitting on thecouch, when he said, "I think I see a bat!".
> 
> Yep -- there's a big bat in the house. It flew into thebathroom, so I shut the door and locked it in there until hubby getshome LOL
> 
> Pam


It must be scary.wow


----------



## ariel (Oct 31, 2005)

*pamnock wrote:*


> This is also no joke -- Matthew and I were sitting on thecouch, when he said, "I think I see a bat!".
> 
> Yep -- there's a big bat in the house. It flew into thebathroom, so I shut the door and locked it in there until hubby getshome LOL
> 
> Pam




Now that is something I would do LOL.

Once I had a spider on my curtain, I was so scared the first thing Ipicked up I sprayed it at it and well it didn't move until it could beremoved that afternoon (not by me obviously).

What I picked up was a can of hairspray LOL, must of stuck his feet right on the curtain.


----------



## Emmy-webby (Oct 31, 2005)

Hope everyone has a safe and fun halloween! Especially with the buns 

K&amp;E


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 25, 2006)

:bump


----------



## Haley (Oct 25, 2006)

Great reminder Carolyn!

I hope everyone (and everybun) has a safe and happy Haloween!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 25, 2006)

Good post Carolyn!Also, it has beenmentioned above but just a reminder to our UK members about bonfirenight, fireworks caneasily scare outdoor bunnies so eithercover over their hutchor move them into an unused garage orshed if you can to muffle the sounds and stop them seeing the flashes.


----------



## samixXx (Oct 25, 2006)

fireworks are banned here, which i think kind ofmakes it worse, kids get them brought over from the uk so from thestart of oct to nov they are setting them off everynight 

i always get really worried about my rabbits and dogs this time of year


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 25, 2006)

It's nice to see you post, Carolyn! :missyou

And that's a great reminder, since Halloween is coming up so quickly.My two bunnies are outdoors, but they'll be moving inside this weekend.I also never let my cat out on Halloween either (for those of you whodo let your cats outside, I'd recommend keeping them in...I've heardtoo many horror stories to take a risk. That goes for dogs who are putout in yards, or tied out outside on a chain as well....any animal leftunsupervised for any length of time is at risk.)


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 25, 2006)

I totally agree. This time of the yearis unsafe for any animal outside. There are so many horrorstorieshappening at this time. 

Also bonfire night - dont forget to check the pile of wood etc beforeyou light is as a hodgeheg might of crawled into it for hibernation!

It is so nice to hear from you Carolyn! We all :missyou!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 26, 2006)

Awww:bouquet: Thankyou. :hug:I hope you are doing well, asare your little babies - who I know will ask be askingSantato come and stay in Tucker Town for a while. :wink

Yes, it is a shame that we have to be careful on a holiday that is supposed to be fun.

I knew someone who's neighborhood kids vandalized her rabbitry and manywere let loose or killed. It wasa horribleexperience for the poor woman and one that I'll neverforget. Such a shame that people can be so cruel tothe animals and the people that love them, but all we can do is ourbest to protect ourselves and our babies. 

(Besides, it is that time for Night of the Lepus, so we do have to beextra careful of those Giant Rabbits trying to recruit our littleones.) 

Thanks for the greetings. It was a nice way to start the day.

:sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



## cheryl (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow!!! that really does sound like some prettyscary stuff:shock:,it scares me just thinking about it,i'm happy in away that we don't do halloween here in Australia.





cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow! you dont do haloween in Austrailia?! I never knew that! 

In the UK it isnt such a big thing, but mostly people take advantage ofthe time of the year when fireworks are sold in the shops:XThats all they care about. And the chance toknock on old peoples doors and run away, or even worse terrorizethem. 

An old man of 89 a few doors down from me got knocked on and the peopleran away. He made all the effort inTHEWORLDto getup andanswer the door, to findit was kids messing about. I think that is so sad, as theyknew fair well he is an elderly man living on his own. 

One year we had our doorstep set fire to by 'yobs', just because it was trick or treat time.


----------



## Michaela (Oct 26, 2006)

That is terrible about the old man! How can people be so evil?

I love Halloweeen because it's a great excuse to let the bunnies sleepin the house for a few nights! I wouldn't leave them out, there isalways a huge bonfire near our house and loads of fireworks. 

The kitties will be sleeping in the house too! Yay! I would definitelynot leave them out because a few years ago someone around here stuck alit firework up a cat's bottom!:shock: It was awful!

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## cheryl (Oct 26, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Wow! you dont do haloween in Austrailia?! I never knew that!


i know,isn't it sad!!!! lol,it looks like you guys have so much fun over there



cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 26, 2006)

I think YOU should start it then Start the craze of halloween in Australia!



Edit: Oh also! I am really interested in picturesof your neighbour hood at halloween, because Americans do it reallyOTT! Which I love about America! 

In my neighbour hood nothing changes. Ony fireworks go off. Iwant pictures of halloween in America! Pleeeeeaaaassssseee


----------



## cheryl (Oct 26, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> I think YOU should start it then Start the crazeof halloween in Australia!
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh also! I am really interested in picturesof your neighbour hood at halloween, because Americans do it reallyOTT! Which I love about America!
> ...


Hehehe,i can see that to lol!



And ohh yeah i would love to see all these halloween pictures as well!!

Does everybody decorate their house?



cheryl


----------



## Michaela (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm not in America but over here people havestarted to decorate thier houses for halloween.:rollseyes I think it'sso stupid (I really hate halloween apart from the animals coming in thehouse)

I wish halloween would hurry up and be over so all the christmas stuffwould come into the shops (I really, really love christmas!:happydance,no seriously, i'm obsessed...:huh)

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## shootingstar (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't like halloween since now all you see isa lot of ugly and scarry masks and costumes, years ago the costumeswere nicer, cuter and funny, and now all I can perceive from today'scostumes is hate, violence and horrible things.


----------



## samixXx (Oct 27, 2006)

*Michaela wrote: *


> I wish halloween would hurry up and be over so all the christmas stuff would come into the shops



christmas stuff is in the shops here since september:shock:


----------



## Michaela (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah there's some here too, but not that much, Ilove it when all the shop windows are decorated and the shops are fullof stuff! That starts as soon as Halloween's over!:bunnydance:







Pathetic aren't I?:rollseyeslol

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## samixXx (Oct 27, 2006)

wow ilhave to buy more presents soon. gettingthe bunnys a kids cardboard playhouse. i got bitten for the first timelast night i told him i wasnt talking to him after he bit me so hepeed on me :?


----------



## Michaela (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't know what to get my bunnies for Christmas!ullhair:

Poor you for getting bitten and getting peed on lol


----------



## samixXx (Oct 27, 2006)

im thinking he smelt the other rabbits off me,weather is terrible here so i have most of my 33 inside, ive bought myrabbits so much toys online but they have them eaten in a day or 2,iwant to get them something that will last.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Michaela wrote: *


> I don't know what to get my bunnies for Christmas!ullhair:


I'm getting my buns some christmas treats from the hayexperts and bunny basics. Also check out the christmas stuff on the hayexperts website, they have candy canes and all sorts made out of vinefor your buns to chew on.

http://www.bunnybasics.co.uk

http://www.thehayexperts.com


----------



## samixXx (Oct 27, 2006)

nice site 
http://www.bunnybasics.net/penthouse-p-383.html?osCsid=c9699fb91a6c5b8437b5174746279f6d
this hutch is 550 euro in my local petstore i was thinking of getting them 1


----------



## Michaela (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks Bunnys_rule, thats a great site I'm going to ask mum if I can order the bunny stocking!:colors:

Sami, that hutch is really nice, if would get it if I were you

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## samixXx (Oct 27, 2006)

they have the display model at the petstore reduced to 200 but its very weather beaten, it would need to be all treated again. 
il see what my bf thinks, might be good for the new babies


----------



## Pipp (Oct 27, 2006)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> :bump




Oh, missed this! (I'm missing a lot!) 

Thanks so much for the bump, Carolyn! 



sas and the little devils :devil:devil:devil:devil:devil


----------



## JimD (Oct 28, 2006)

:threadhijacked:



See how the buns get you monologing.

Tricky bunnies!!!!:nonono:

Good thing Pipp got it back on track before the Night of the Lepus.


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 31, 2006)

I love Halloween! And Bonfire Night! Luckilythere never seems to be any problems in my area with kids being cruelto the pets. The fireworks don't phase our cats but i know my Gransdogs get a bit scared. Will is going to be in for most of the night butour back gate is right below my window where i will be sitting allevening so if anyone dares enter our garden i'll find out!


----------



## Michaela (Oct 31, 2006)

Berri, Ebony and Pebble are spending the night in my room

The cats are supposed to be in too, but we can't find Mittenanywhere:shock:, Moppet's up hiding under the bed but Mitty is outsidesomewhere! There is A LOT of fireworks, she's probably so scared! Ihad her is all day in case this happened but she managed to escape justbefore it all started, she didn't know any better! I really hope she'salrightray:

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 31, 2006)

Aww poor kitty.

Ive been at work all nigth and I have never heard any fireworks go off yet :?Which is very strange!

I put the covers over the bunnies hutches so the sound would getblocked out and shut them in their hutches just incase. Ithink Bonfire night is going to be the worst though for fireworks.

Dont forget to get picturespeople! I WANT YOUR PICTURES! please


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm going to bring Will in in his run and put itin the kitchen with some newspaper down on Friday and Saturday becausethose will probably be the main firework days.


----------



## Michaela (Nov 1, 2006)

It's ok! My kitty was hiding in my brotherswardrobe the whole time (she was actually closed inandnobody knewso she couldn't get out!:shock

Our fireworks are over now, we don't have bonfire night here. 

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## missyscove (Nov 1, 2006)

We don't have fireworks, they're actuallyillegal in this county, of course, some people have them illegally onthe 4th of July or New Year's. The dogs love thetrick-or-treaters. Fiona and Timmy enjoyed visiting with mybunny-loving friend.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 2, 2006)

Thankfully there were no fireworks around herethat night. I'm actually quite surprised, too, I mightadd. Though they're quite illegal in most of the areas inSouthern California, I usually hear at least SOME. But it wascompletely quiet, save for hearing little child giggles...which wascute.

Didn't get a single thump or scared kitty skitter the whole night, thankfully! 

Our animals are all indoor anyway, so there wouldn't have been aproblem either way, but I'm glad no one got scared.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah fireworks are banned here as well,but itdoesn't stop people from using them though,i will hear them go of everynow and again,but the main time they are used is christmas eve and newyears eve



Hope all you guys had fun on halloween!!!



cheryl


----------

